# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Türkmenlerin Yerleşim Bölgeleri

## ceydaaa

220px-Flag_of_the_Iraqi_Turkmens.svg.pngIrak'ta bin yılı aşkın bir zamandan beri varlık gösteren Türkmenler, ülkenin kuzey ve orta bölgesinde yaşamaktadırlar. Türkmenler günümüzde Musul, Erbil, Kerkük, Diyala ve Selahattin illerinin sınırları ile başkent Bağdat'ın birkaç mahallesinde de bir şerit boyunca yayılmış bulunmaktadırlar.

İngiliz İhtilali sırasında Erbil'in siyasi valisi olan W. R. Hay, bölge hakkında yazdığı bir kitapta şöyle demektedir: "Belli bir şerit üzerinde bazı şehirler vardır. Bu şehirlerde yerleşik vatandaşlar Türkçe konuşurlar. Bu şerit, çoğunluğu Kürt olan bölgeyle çoğunluğu Arap olan bölgeyi birbirinden ayırır. Kerkük, Türklerin yoğun olduğu merkezdir. I. Dünya Savaşı'ndan önce nüfusu 30.000 idi. Şehrin etrafında da Türkçe konuşulan birçok köy vardır.

Türkmenlerin yerleştiği bölgeler Irak'ın kuzeyinin dağlık alanları ile orta ve güney bölgeleri arasındadır. Türkmenlerin yaşadıkları bölge, kuzey doğudan güney batıya kadar bir şerit şeklinde Irak'ın kuzey batısındaki Telafer'den güney doğusundaki Mendili'ye kadar uzanmaktadır. En önemli bölgeler de şunlardır:

1- Kerkük: Kerkük şehri, Türkmenlerin en önemli yerleşim yeri olmasının yanısıra onların sembolü durumundadır. Dünyanın en önemli ansiklopedik kaynaklarının başında gelen Encyclopedia Britannica, Kerkük'ü tarif ederken "şehrin nüfusu Türkmen, Arap ve Kürt soyundan insanlardan oluşur" demekte, yani Türkmenlerin en önemli etnik grup olduğunu kabul etmektedir.

Kerkük tarihte 'Kerhini' ve 'Kerhine' adlarıyla da anılmıştır. İslam tarihine de Hicret'in 5. yüzyılında girmiştir. 'Kerkük" adı ise Türkmenlerin Irak'ta kurduğu Karakoyunlu Devleti döneminde, başka bir deyişle Hicret'in 7. yüzyılında tanınmıştır.

2- Erbil: Erbil şehri Türkmenlerin eski yerleşim merkezlerinden biridir. Irak'ın kuzeyinde bulunan Erbil, kuzeyden Türkiye ve doğudan da İran ile sınırlıdır. Erbil şehri altın çağını 1190-1223 yılları arasında Sultan Muzafferettin Kukebri döneminde yaşamıştır. 1438 yılında da Türkmenlerin kurduğu Karakoyunlu Devleti'nin yönetimine girmiştir. Türkmenler sayı olarak Erbil'de çoğunlukta olmalarına rağmen şehrin etrafındaki Kürt köylerinden göçler nedeniyle zamanla ikinci duruma düşmüşlerdir.

3- Selahattin: 1976 yılına kadar kentte Türkmenlerin varlığının bulunmadığı söylenmektedir. Ancak Kerkük şehrinden Tuz Hurmatu ve El-Beyyat köyleri, 1976'da kurulan Selahattin kentine idari olarak dahil edilmiştir. Şu anda Türkmenler, Tuz Hurmatu ve El-Beyyat köylerinde yaşamaktadırlar.

4- Musul: Irak'ta ikinci büyük kent sayılan Musul, önemli merkezlerden biridir. Musul da bir Arap ve Irak Türk şehridir. Nineva olarak da bilinen doğu Musul'da 250 bin Irak Türkü yaşamaktadır. Türkmenler, Türkiye'den 70 km uzaklıkta olan Musul'da kuzey ve kuzey batıya uzanan hatta, Telafer'in doğusundan ve Sincar'ın güneyinden başlayarak yerleşmişlerdir. Musul'un merkezi ve çevresinde yaklaşık 70 köyün bulunmasının yanısıra, bölgede 'Şebekler' olarak bilinen 50 köy daha yer almaktadır.

5- Telafer: Türkiye'de genelde ismi az duyulan, az bilinen Telafer, aslında Türkmenler için çok önemlidir. Telafer'in nüfusu neredeyse tamamen Türkmenlerden oluşur. 300.000 Türkmenin yaşadığı Telafer, Musul iline aittir ve dünyanın en büyük ilçelerinden biridir. %92'si Türk olan ve 200'den fazla köyü bulunan Telafer, Musul'dan 70 km uzaklıktadır. Telafer'de, El-Beyat, Alabay, Seyitler, İlhanlılar, Muratlı, Şeyhler, Babalar, Çulaklar, Çelebiler gibi önemli Türkmen aşiretleri bulunmaktadır.

1947 istatistiklerine göre Irak Türklerinin %54'ünün kentli oldukları ortaya konulmuştur. Bu da bize Irak Türklerinin Irak'ın en aydın kesimini oluşturduğunu gösterir. Kerkük, Musul, Erbil, Altın Köprü, Hanekin ve Bağdat gibi yerlerde yaşayan bazı Türkmenler, ticaret ve küçük sanatlarla meşgul olup, bazıları çeşitli ticarethaneler açmıştır. Bazıları çinicilik, nakkaşlık, hattatlık, terzilik, marangozluk gibi yaygın mesleki alanlarda çalışmışlardır. Irak Türkleri gerek Osmanlı döneminde gerekse daha sonra gelen yönetimler zamanında da memuriyet görevlerinde bulunmuşlardır. Irak Türklerinin çalışan nüfusunun çoğunu memurlar oluşturmaktadır. Ancak 1980'den sonra, özellikle de 1991'den sonra memur Türkmenlerin çoğu, görevlerinden uzaklaştırılmıştır.

----------

